# 14 ft v harbercraft bass boat conversion



## claudio (Jun 21, 2011)

hey guys ive been looking around this site for a bit now and have decided to post my project.
i just want to say this site is amazing for anyone wanting to complete a project like this.


this is what i started with


----------



## claudio (Jun 21, 2011)

disassembly part


----------



## claudio (Jun 21, 2011)

i wanted a decent casting deck and some storage options with a live well so i started framing.i also wanted a rear casting deck.


----------



## claudio (Jun 21, 2011)

mock up on how it will look. i used thick cardboard as a template then i transfered onto plywood.


----------



## claudio (Jun 21, 2011)

plywood cut outs.


----------



## claudio (Jun 21, 2011)

storage compartments


----------



## claudio (Jun 21, 2011)

live well system.


----------



## claudio (Jun 21, 2011)

i mounted my transom mounted trolling motor to the bow by making a bracket and removing the head on the motor and reversing it so that the handle is on the same side of the prop.


----------



## claudio (Jun 21, 2011)

compartment time


----------



## claudio (Jun 21, 2011)

carpet time.

i made a rod holder on the left side. i was going to add a locker but it would take up too much room.
i also made a few compartments in the rear casting deck. it holds my battery,gas tank,on board charger and all the wiring. i even installed a 12v plug.


----------



## claudio (Jun 21, 2011)

rod locker pic's. you can fit 3 7ft rods


----------



## claudio (Jun 21, 2011)

time for lids


----------



## claudio (Jun 21, 2011)

completed pic's. i installed a switch panel from bass pro. it controlls my lights,live well, aerator , and my humminbird. 
if anyone has any questions i'll be more than happy to answer them. i had it on the water and it was very stable. the only draw back was the motor. i have a johnson seahorse 10hp. it needs a bit more power but that can wait, it did reach 10mph so its still ok for now. this project took me 3 months to complete and now i want to enjoy it.
i will change the motor in the winter.






.

it was a great project to do and i never would have started if it wasnt for this website. thanks again guys.


----------



## devilmutt (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks good. I was wondering how well that motor would push it. What size of motor is the boat rated for?


----------



## z0mbie f1sherman (Jun 21, 2011)

really sweet setup you got there

At first i was puzzled by the holes for the rods... pretty slick idea!

Nice Boat!

---==[ ZF ]==---


----------



## claudio (Jun 22, 2011)

devilmutt said:


> Looks good. I was wondering how well that motor would push it. What size of motor is the boat rated for?


thanks man.
the boat is rated for a 25 hp.


----------



## claudio (Jun 22, 2011)

z0mbie f1sherman said:


> really sweet setup you got there
> 
> At first i was puzzled by the holes for the rods... pretty slick idea!
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## C.U. Fishin (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks good. My uncle has that exact boat at his cabin up in Ontario, We just put in a wood floor but a newer 15hp Mercury moves the boat pretty good, probably 22-24mph.
I've spent a lot of time in that boat and caught a lot of fish, it's a nice stable boat.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 22, 2011)

Not sure how I've missed this build. Very nice! Looks great!


----------



## claudio (Jun 23, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Not sure how I've missed this build. Very nice! Looks great!


Thanks.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks great. No seats though?


----------



## claudio (Jun 24, 2011)

UtahBassKicker said:


> Looks great. No seats though?


i was waiting to see how stable it was before i put some seats in it. now that i know the next steps are:
1- more power
2- new paint
3- seats


----------



## claudio (Jan 23, 2012)

so its winter time again and the building itch is back.
im about to install steering set up on the boat and was wondering if anyone has done this before.
the motor is being upgraded to a 35 hp merc.
any help would be great.

thanks


----------

